# anyone in phoenix



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

have some free time and want to lend some advice on my swap? (future swap)? anyone going to firebird?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

*Im in the 623*

whats up?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, I'll be going to firebird hopefully the beginning of october for SCO nights there


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

*sco*

im gonna try to make it, gotta tough schedule though, school, work, how much does it cost to get in?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

theres a BUNCH o people in AZ....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: sco*



toxxin said:


> *im gonna try to make it, gotta tough schedule though, school, work, how much does it cost to get in? *


Its like $15 to race and like $10 to watch per person. Gates open around 6:30'ish.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

who did your turbo, do you know anything about Spec V.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

toxxin said:


> *who did your turbo, do you know anything about Spec V. *


Import Gayhouse, I mean, Powerhouse did the swap that turned out like crap. Its the stock T25 turbo on there. I don't know anything about the Spec V, but if you want to know more about turboing the spec v check out this thread.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

13 secs doesnt sound like crap to me, but i'll take your word for it , no plans to boost yet, wife'll kill me. gonna stay NA, that way she wont know the diff. I've heard o those guys (impt pwrhse) but nvr anything special. I drive a wht SpecV w/konig toxxins, red & wht SPECV banner, holla if you see me


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

do you work at Amex...?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

yep yep, and dont ask me to hook u up


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL...no, I work for Cox Communications bro...Ive seen your car..my wife works at Amex...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

oh thats cool does she know me? did i talk to you once in the parkin lot? I think ispoke to a guy in a blk nissan.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I dont remember talking to you.but Keith used to work there awhile back..hes gotta black 2000 sentra...I dunno if she knows you or not.what department you work in..?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

sbs tsc if that means anything to you.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah...she's in Fraud back office


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

do you crusie round here?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

well.I live over here..24th ave and greenway....I really dont cruise..Im pretty busy.work, kid, buyin a house..etc...what part of the valley you live in..?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

luke afb, my wife is still in tha af. im doin the same xcpt im not buyin a house, gotta kid , school, work thats my life.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL..Im buying in Surprise...so Ill be out there pretty close in mid January..


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

good investmnt dude, w/the hockey & football stadium goin in @ 101 & glendale you are gonna be sittn pretty in a coupla yrs. surprise is hella growin too. i hate tha cpos there though i've benn pulled ovr 'bout 9 times out there. they allways ask if im trafficn or smokin weed, there just pissd cause both my cars r better than their ford rangers.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I really hope to not attract there attention too much..Ive been driving the speed limit thru there. Ive seen lots o riceboys out that way..so I hope they arent being stupid...Im gonna be at 162nd ave and Greenway


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

yup, plenty o rice out thata way, you car hearum 'fore you can see um, hell theres one neon out there with wing so big it practically lifts his frnt wheels off the ground. hes allways tryin to get me to race him. Hey dude I ll catch you latta gotta bail, hit me up latta, ill holla back Peace.


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

Another AZ Nissan owner!
I used to live in Gilbert. I'm now down to Tucson going to school. I have a pearl white 95 G20 and it's pretty well modded, but looks stock.  The only way to tell my car apart from other G20's is that i have a G20t wing (non t model) and a customized UofA plate. I'm usually up in the phoenix area on weekends. 

Also, There's a dyno day this Saturday over at Technodyne in Tempe, if you wanted to stop by. It starts around 9am and goes till whenever.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

JustinP10 said:


> *Also, There's a dyno day this Saturday over at Technodyne in Tempe, if you wanted to stop by. It starts around 9am and goes till whenever. *


How much? I've been looking to get my piece dynoed for quite a while. How many runs do we get?

Also, how is it payable? Cash, check, credit card, debit... etc?
I'm not expecting anything special for my runs. I'm guessing around 160-170 to the wheels? What do you think?


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *How much? I've been looking to get my piece dynoed for quite a while. How many runs do we get?
> 
> Also, how is it payable? Cash, check, credit card, debit... etc?
> I'm not expecting anything special for my runs. I'm guessing around 160-170 to the wheels? What do you think? *


i believe it's 3 runs for $45, additional runs are $5 each. Payment, I'd assume they'd accept cash, check, and probalby credit card too? Depending on your setup anywhere from 160-170 to maybe close to 200whp, depending on your setup and the weight of your car. Your mph in the 1/4 wasn't too bad for only 7psi.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Cool man. Thanks for the heads up on this. I really appreciate it. I will definently be there. I'm a little concerned because i won't be doing as much tuning as I will be just seeing how much hp and torque i put out, and where. But i'm definently there. That place is only like 20-25 mins from my house by freeways. I'll be in this car. 

Thanks again... 

David.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

*hey opium*

did import powehouse do your eng swap? because dave seems kinda shady and i dont know where to go to get a swap done...out here and i dont have th wiring know how to get it done right the first time


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: hey opium*



simple said:


> *did import powehouse do your eng swap? because dave seems kinda shady and i dont know where to go to get a swap done...out here and i dont have th wiring know how to get it done right the first time *


True story*

Import Powerhouse did do my swap. However, if I would have chosen where to get it done, it wouldn't have been by them. I bought my car off of my friend a while ago. But during the whole swappin time, I was driving my friend over there to go see it all the time. Fact: It took them 3.5 months to complete the swap. It did not come out with a working speedometer. They cut corners. Example: I still have a 1.6l wiring harness instead of a 2.0L harness even though i have a reprogrammed JWT ecu for an SER with no knock sensor among other things. I also have wires and plugs that go nowhere. I can honestly stick my hand in the engine bay and pull out 5 or 6 loose connections that go nowhere. It is in my OPINION that they are one of the worst places to go. However, they did end up getting my friend a good working BB DET motor. They had the front clip sitting there for all to see. I have had no major problems with the motor itself as of yet... *knocking on wood. I don't know if this is true or not, but my friend told me, they supposedly copied my friends key, and clipped his alarm because I would asssume they were going to come back for the car. Fortunately he left a somewhat phony address so they wouldn't find it. He had to get a new alarm hooked up. Also new keys. When I got the car, i had to do a number of things to make things right. They didn't even include a rear engine mount! What the hell is that? Needless to say, i know people at the junkyard pretty well. That guy Dave is SUPER SUPER shady. He never gave us a straight answer the whole time we were questioning him about the swap. If you have an SER and want to get the swap done right the first time, i can refer you to my personal mechanic friend. He does almost all of my work. He is very familiar with the DET itself and how things should work. But I will only get you quotes and things if you have money in hand ready to go. I have referred WAY TOO MANY people to him, that are all just talk, and never show cash. He hates being bugged about that type of ish now a days. He's relatively cheap though. Great prices, for quality work out of his house. Welding and stuff like that for intercooler piping, downpipe, exhaust, etc etc, would have to be done by other people, so you are at the mercy of the welders prices when it comes to that. For further info (because i've typed too much already) hit up my email: [email protected] 

I'll see the rest of you kids at Dyno Day TOMORROW morning!!!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Sup Sup*

Damn, feeling left out of the thread.  Another AZ owner here, finishing up last semester at UofA in Tucson. Sportin' my B13 for a little bit longer, 115K+ miles and still holding up. LOL

Hey Brad, heard about the house... CONGRATS. Been awhile since we talked. We should have high-speed by end of year, then I'll be back online. L8z,


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

*anyone going to firebird next week?also*

lemme know i burned up the track last nite with some killer times....17's heh.
if anyones goin next week hit me up..eh opium great pix bro...and great numbers u put up at the dyno...i might end up going to the gayhouse said will do aa s13 swap for 4K....what do you think?
or just keep the money and go to la and get the RB25det swap?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I don't know about either one of those ideas. First off, I don't know much about how a RB25DET will fit into a 240. I just don't know anything about it, so I don't know if thats a good thing or a bad thing. But I would recomend staying away from import gayhouse. You'll save money in the long run. Unless they are under new management or something, I would stay away. Just my advice... take it or leave it. I don't think I'll be going to the track again until its either A) really cold at night or B) Until I get slicks, or some sort of new wider tires with better grip and contact patch. These 175-70-13's just aren't cutting it anymore, and makes me feel like I'm wasting my time and money going to the track. But I'll definently post up in this Forum to get people to roll out to the track sometime when I do end up going... peas.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

*yea too bad you wont be out there*

could use your knowledge bro...but thats cool umm the RB25 can be swapped but not too sure about it more and morei think about it i probably will get the swap done locally have you jeard of raiden performance(used t be pongs place) on 43rd/glendal
before it was shady acres not too sure about it now tho...i will post to see if anyone has had work there before...do you nkow of anyone with s13 motor with only upgrades...fuel pump, t3 turbo (or t3/t4), gasket adn intercooler running 13's safely in a daily..and for sure i will hit up the regional site seems to be a lot of nissan cats in AZ and all pretty cool too..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

All the people that I have met with DET 240's all have stock T25's on their rides. One kid is even boosting pass efficient on his at 15psi. I called him crazy at dyno day. You'll have to hit up http://www.az240sx.org/ for info on what you want to do. I really don't know much about the 240, but as far as I know, you can drive the DET daily driven like a normal car as long as you don't get too greedy with boost, and keep it STOICHIOMETRIC! Then its all good from the bridge to the wood.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*i am in az too, but barely*

up here in holbrook.

i will be down for SCO nights on 11/14, care to meet up?

i should be in the mid 14's and hopefully give you SR20DE(maybe T too) a good run for your money

what do you say?

Sean


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

If there is a group of people going 11/14 to firebird I'll try and make the drive up there too. I should hopefully be running mid-high 14's.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*two is a group*

isn't it?

would love to see some of y'all.

I am trying to get some folks from altimas.net to show also


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

JustinP10 said:


> *If there is a group of people going 11/14 to firebird I'll try and make the drive up there too. I should hopefully be running mid-high 14's.  *


Definently post up time slips when you guys get back. I won't be going unless I have slicks or some really good street tires. I'm tired of slipping around on 175 width tires, and getting "okay" eta's, and high mph. I need traction, otherwise its a waste of my time and money to go.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

*i'll be there*

11/14 i shud be there after class around 730 with my "g" ride..hopefully more people can meeet up there that night


----------

